# Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 150 Kidded



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I couldn't get a top shot but she is still rather tiny. Here is her udder as of today


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 121*

Wow thats grown a lot since she left already!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 121*

hers is bigger then Rose's


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 121*

That's what we were thinking too. I am hoping she adds a little size in the next month. I would like twins. She is finally not taking any crap from the rest of them.
Gets her fair share of food. We will watch over the next month and see what happens. Cute little doe.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 136*

She is looking good and I will post updated pics tomorrow. Getting close and she is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 136*

She's pretty,I really like her color :]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 136*

wow...she is coming along nicely.......  :greengrin:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Breez'n Bye Farm Adelaide Day 137 * New Pics**

Here are some pics I took today. Dont mind the kidding cut. It's my first time 

We are thinking a single. Hope its a :kidred:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

After a very long day of goat sitting we have a single :kidred: born to our little Adelaide. She will be joining Proctor Hill Farm.
Welcome Proctor Hill Farm RT Australia

Pics will be posted in the birth anouncements


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yay, I cant wait to meet her!
Adelaide listened to all of our begging and pleading for a little girl after all!
I was SO wishing there was going to be two in there so you could have one though!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

After watching her tonight, I think you may be hopping a lot. She doesn't stay down very long. She already acts likes she is days old. So now I have a break until the end of March first of April........After today I need it 

Hubby is beat after this weekend and ready to ship the rest of the does to PHF until after they kid.......


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

LOL- I know she made you wait for it- and while its not quite the same- I wasted the better part of the day staring at the screen watching her too- haha
Now you can sit back and watch me lose my mind waiting for Boxwood (though I bet you will be just as insane watching her as me, am I right?)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm inclined to agree a single. Hope its a doeling for you!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats on the doe! :clap:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeppie it a doeling :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We picked up Australia today! She is the carbon copy of her dam-with her sire's width. She is currently our little house goat- camera is dead, but pictures to come!


----------

